# Police Clearance Certificate : Rule Change in June 2012



## shyam44 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,
Does anyone come across the recent rule change for PCC?

Recently I Visited Passport Seva Kendra to apply PCC for Australia PR (subclass 190) and I came to know about some change in rules for applying PCC.

As per the new rule, if address on your passport is different than your current/present address (city/state different), then you cannot apply for PCC from your present address. You must get the address change on your passport to current/present address, and then apply for PCC. 

In my case, Address on my passport is of other state (Gujarat) and I am staying in other state (Maharashtra) since 7 years.

However, changing address on PCC is altogether reissuing of new passport with new passport number.

I have my IELTS, ACS and South Australia SS assessment result with my old passport number.

Again getting new passport will be time consuming process and on top of it, it will be extra complication on my visa application.

Please share your suggestion.

Thanks & Regards,
Shyam


----------



## migrateToAus (Jan 22, 2012)

shyam44 said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone come across the recent rule change for PCC?
> 
> Recently I Visited Passport Seva Kendra to apply PCC for Australia PR (subclass 190) and I came to know about some change in rules for applying PCC.
> ...


Last week I applied for myself & my wife in hyderabad PSK. Both had different address in our passport, but there was no issues.


----------



## destinyrules13 (Jul 12, 2012)

This would be the prob for all people staying in different states than whr the passport was issued.. Senior members, any suggestions?


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

shyam44 said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone come across the recent rule change for PCC?
> 
> Recently I Visited Passport Seva Kendra to apply PCC for Australia PR (subclass 190) and I came to know about some change in rules for applying PCC.
> ...


Hi,
Since you are staying in Maha for past 7 years you can show post paid landline or telephone bills as proof. i dont think there is a need for passport re issue. explain them ur problem. talk to different people there and fill your online form properly mentioning ur present and passport address. just get proper address proofs of the place u currently stay. Bank statements for last 1 year are also helpful


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Let me share you my exp with Pune and Mumbai PSK :


Me and my wife have Mumbai address on our Passport. We are currently staying in Pune from 3-4 yrs. For getting PCC done from pune, I filled out form for both of us (NOTE: for PCC, don't book any appointment, its walk-in) and visited Pune PSK last week.


Since we had different city address on our passport, staff at inquiry counter could not help us. So they made us wait for APO to come and seek APO's advice. APO could not issue PCC from pune though she was courteous enough to let us know the next step to follow. There has been a rule change from Aug,2012 and all the miscellaneous services like PCC would need a new passport (if current city and passport documented city is different)


We decided to take a chance and decided to get our PCC done from Mumbai/Thane. My PP was issued from Thane and my wives PP was issued from Mumbai. After filling up the online forms one more time, we went for PCC. To my surprise, my wife had her PCC in flat 2 hours. WOW!!!!!


Mine was little tricky so will have to wait for another 7/10 days. My PP was re-issue on same address and i think police clearance was not sent properly, so I was informed that my PCC would happen. In my wives case, police clearance was done since it was her first PP. 

I am highly impressed by the newly improves services from PSK. Its much smoother, faster and HIGHLY PROFESSIONAL. Thanks to privatization and TCS for doing good work. I will keep you posted about the next stage of exp.....



NOTE: 



If you live in City A but your PP has address of City B, then I would suggest to take a chance and visit PSK at City B. Just make sure some one stays in that old address and you have 2 references from City B. You might get your PCC in a matter of couple of hours )))))


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey thanks mate for this informative post. Can you let me what documents do we need to carry for PCC? 
Secondly is there anything that we need to do online?
And third, Is pcc some form of stamp they give on your PP or its a entirely new document?


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Hey thanks mate for this informative post. Can you let me what documents do we need to carry for PCC?
> Secondly is there anything that we need to do online?
> And third, Is pcc some form of stamp they give on your PP or its a entirely new document?


if your passport address is same as where you stay, then just passport is required, otherwise carry ration card,driving licenses, voters card, post paid tel bills, even bank statements work as address proof. better to carry all these to be on the safer side.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> if your passport address is same as where you stay, then just passport is required, otherwise carry ration card,driving licenses, voters card, post paid tel bills, even bank statements work as address proof. better to carry all these to be on the safer side.


My passport address is same as where i stay.
Secondly do we need to fill up any online form?


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

prgopala said:


> My passport address is same as where i stay.
> Secondly do we need to fill up any online form?


yes. fill the online form for PCC on the below site
Passport Seva Portal
all the details are mentioned on the site
upload the e form and a reference number will be generated. after this u can take an appointment online itself or if u r in a hurry dont take the appointment, directly go to ur PSK with the print out before 10:30 am.
Hope this helps....


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> yes. fill the online form for PCC on the below site
> Passport Seva Portal
> all the details are mentioned on the site
> upload the e form and a reference number will be generated. after this u can take an appointment online itself or if u r in a hurry dont take the appointment, directly go to ur PSK with the print out before 10:30 am.
> Hope this helps....


Thanks mate. I had already filled up the form but could not get a appointment. When i click on manage appointment it says no of appointment exceeded for the day. 
Anyways i will reach there in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Thanks mate. I had already filled up the form but could not get a appointment. When i click on manage appointment it says no of appointment exceeded for the day.
> Anyways i will reach there in the morning tomorrow.


the link gets active after 7:30pm IST. 
And try to reach early say by 9:30-9:45am. The earlier the better. You will come out very fast with the PCC letter  All the best!!!


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Everybody

I ve applied for 175 and have been asked to produce PCC by the CO.

there are number of links here in the below address:

Character Requirement - Applications & Forms

like AFP National Police Checks, Statutory Declaration

R all these applicable?

Is it enough I produce a PCC?


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

manasabr09 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I ve applied for 175 and have been asked to produce PCC by the CO.
> 
> ...


I think just the PCC issued by Passport office should suffice the requirement. If they need any thing addition to PCC, they might as well for it....specifically. 
i tried checking the link you have pasted above but i get a message "page not found". I would suggest, just go with PCC as of now.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

movetoaus said:


> the link gets active after 7:30pm IST.
> And try to reach early say by 9:30-9:45am. The earlier the better. You will come out very fast with the PCC letter  All the best!!!


Finally i got my PCC today. Landed at the office at 10:30, there was a mad rush. Took the token and went in to get the PCC in 1 hour. 
So the process is - Lodge online application --> Print application receipt --> Go to PSK with the print out, original passport & self attested passport photocopy(in case current address is same as on passport) --> Get token --> Get PCC the same day.


----------



## jaybaxi (Sep 14, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Finally i got my PCC today. Landed at the office at 10:30, there was a mad rush. Took the token and went in to get the PCC in 1 hour.
> So the process is - Lodge online application --> Print application receipt --> Go to PSK with the print out, original passport & self attested passport photocopy(in case current address is same as on passport) --> Get token --> Get PCC the same day.


I am currently living in Bangalore, but my passport has been issued from Thane RPO and the address if of Mumbai. Can you please advice where do I need to submit the application in order to get the PCC? Bangalore or Thane?

What are the documents needed for the PCC? We are a family of 4, me, my wife and 2 small kids. And what is the processing time taken?

J


----------



## movetoaus (Jul 16, 2011)

jaybaxi said:


> I am currently living in Bangalore, but my passport has been issued from Thane RPO and the address if of Mumbai. Can you please advice where do I need to submit the application in order to get the PCC? Bangalore or Thane?
> 
> What are the documents needed for the PCC? We are a family of 4, me, my wife and 2 small kids. And what is the processing time taken?
> 
> J


you can inquire about ur case in PCC bangalore and ask them first what can u do. If you are planning to get it done from Thane then u will get it in one day itself. but tell them that u stay in thane only otherwise there could be a problem


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

jaybaxi said:


> I am currently living in Bangalore, but my passport has been issued from Thane RPO and the address if of Mumbai. Can you please advice where do I need to submit the application in order to get the PCC? Bangalore or Thane?
> 
> What are the documents needed for the PCC? We are a family of 4, me, my wife and 2 small kids. And what is the processing time taken?
> 
> J



My passport was issued in Chennai and i live in bangalore..Its is VERY much possible to get the PCC in bangalore.

Keep 2 address proofs as specified in passportindia.gov.in and your application will be accepted immdiately.

Now, you need to do a bit of running to your local police station to get this cleared. 

Take a bit of running and if u are a "over" enthusiastic person like i am , u will get it in 5 days which i did on friday.

A pain, but possible with some planning and shelling money


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Finally i got my PCC today. Landed at the office at 10:30, there was a mad rush. Took the token and went in to get the PCC in 1 hour.
> So the process is - Lodge online application --> Print application receipt --> Go to PSK with the print out, original passport & self attested passport photocopy(in case current address is same as on passport) --> Get token --> Get PCC the same day.


Hi there,

Are you residing in Mumbai and had gone to the Mumbai PSK, it seems that one cannot go to the Mumbai PSK unless you take an appointment. A response on this will be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

jaybaxi said:


> I am currently living in Bangalore, but my passport has been issued from Thane RPO and the address if of Mumbai. Can you please advice where do I need to submit the application in order to get the PCC? Bangalore or Thane?
> 
> 
> J


In your ACS approval letter, EOI application etc., you might have mentioned Bangalore address. If you get PCC with Mumbai address, wont it be a problem ?


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Let me share you my exp with Pune and Mumbai PSK :
> 
> 
> Me and my wife have Mumbai address on our Passport. We are currently staying in Pune from 3-4 yrs. For getting PCC done from pune, I filled out form for both of us (NOTE: for PCC, don't book any appointment, its walk-in) and visited Pune PSK last week.
> ...



Thanks Shree Ganesh. Thats a excellent reply addressing most the questions. Mine is a tricky case too. My wife has local address of a district place in eastern maharashtra on her passport. Agent got her passport issued from Thane office and now since we are married, we are staying at Pune. Any pointers where should we approach?


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

So this is what happened today. I went to the PSK in Andheri at 9 am with a printout of my application. I was promptly sent back to get a printout of the "Application Receipt" from the passport seva website. Luckily I was able to secure this fairly quickly from an internet cafe nearby. 

When I went back, I was sent to the back of a long queue. About an hour or more later when I got to the counter, the guy told me I would need to renew my passport to get my spouse name added to my passport and that I cannot secure a PCC without (even though it is not mandatory to add your spouse to the passport). This would take anywhere from 4 weeks to whatever-the-lazy-officials-think-is-appropriate. This is not a preferred option for me because I have a pending visa application at another consulate (for business travel) which will be affected if my passport number changes.

An alternative is to get a letter from a passport officer in the Worli Passport Office exempting me from the requirement of having my spouse name on the passport. The chances of that happening are slim at best.

I was thinking of submitting another PCC application without my spouse name on the application. So the resulting document would show my father's name instead of my spouse name. Apparently the Indian government thinks that a woman's name makes no sense unless she has her father's name / spouse's name on a document alongside hers. But that is a subject for another rant altogether.

Anyone has any experience with this you'd like to share? Do you think it is a bad idea to omit the spouse name from the PCC application? Please help, I am frustrated with the way Mumbai PCC is harassing its clients.


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

vishsang said:


> So this is what happened today. I went to the PSK in Andheri at 9 am with a printout of my application. I was promptly sent back to get a printout of the "Application Receipt" from the passport seva website. Luckily I was able to secure this fairly quickly from an internet cafe nearby.
> 
> When I went back, I was sent to the back of a long queue. About an hour or more later when I got to the counter, the guy told me I would need to renew my passport to get my spouse name added to my passport and that I cannot secure a PCC without (even though it is not mandatory to add your spouse to the passport). This would take anywhere from 4 weeks to whatever-the-lazy-officials-think-is-appropriate. This is not a preferred option for me because I have a pending visa application at another consulate (for business travel) which will be affected if my passport number changes.
> 
> ...



Relax..No problem.. just go ahead without spouse names.We did the same and worked fine with us.


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

cy71_shyam said:


> Relax..No problem.. just go ahead without spouse names.We did the same and worked fine with us.


Great, thanks! My passport was last renewed in Aug 2011. I hope they have records dating back until then in the new PSKs. What was your situation like? How old was your passport and were they able to locate your records right away?

Regards :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey guys.. quick update. PCC was done in 1.5 hrs at Malad PSK in Mumbai (got there early...about 8:45am).


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Do wife and kids have to come with us for PCC or can husband do the PCC on behalf of wife if he has the original passport.

Thanks


----------



## aksaks1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi,
When I tried for appointment, they are giving me for August but it will be too late... Is it somehow possible to expedite this?


----------



## aksaks1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Also, please let me know what to carry with me for PCC...


----------



## vishsang (Mar 26, 2013)

aksaks1 said:


> Hi,
> When I tried for appointment, they are giving me for August but it will be too late... Is it somehow possible to expedite this?


There is no need to take an appointment. Just print your application receipt from the PSK portal and walk into the PSK office at about 8:40-9:00 am. The walk-in hours are until 10am (i think). But you can beat the rush if you go by 8:45.

If there is no address change, please carry just a few copies of your passport. If there is an address change you'll need some other proof of residence like telephone bills, ration card, aadhar card etc. There is a list on the PSK website. That said, if there is an address change, many PSK will ask you to renew your passport (example: Mumbai)


----------



## zahon (Jul 24, 2013)

*PCC from Pune for Mumbai Passport*

Dear seniors

I am currently residing in Pune and have been here for almost 5 years. However my passport is of Mumbai. Could you please advise on how I can go about it. Someone told me that our local police station is the worst and could take months and several trips and bribing.

I have read somewhere that from mumbai it is done in hours. Can I do this, even though my application would state my current address as Pune?

Just spoke to one agent who said would charge around 6000.. is that required.. i m not in hurry..but want to ensure the work gets done.

Your advise appreciated.

Thanks

zah


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have a questions. On the DIAC Website it is stated:



> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for *each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.*


- Does it mean 12 months consecutive or could be in small time periods that sum up to 12 or more months. 
- I resided in USA as a student for sometime and got police certificates before leaving the country. Will those work or do I have to get new ones again.

Appreciate your help and support.


----------



## gsr1603 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Can someone please confirm if there is need to take prior appointment for PCC before visiting local PSK?

Or Can i just walk in? I am looking to visit PSK Gurgaon.

Regards,
GSR


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi i need help about pcc

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSCK... 

or it is accepted by local police station?


----------



## kamijia83 (Jan 20, 2014)

*Police clearance Certificate for Visa*

Hello everyone.

Had a few questions..really appreciate the help!!

1) is it necessary to take visa appointment letter for Police Clearance certificate ?

2) if passport address is Bombay but present address bangalore ...can I go anf get Police Cleatance from bombay even thgh iys not my current address..will it work in embassy?

Thanks for the help


----------



## rajneet (Aug 31, 2015)

NVC has asked me for PPCC from regional passport office . My passport is having My hostel address where I used to live earlier from April 2005- August, 2014 (My place of study- Guru Nanak Dev University Amritsar, Punjab ) but my permanent address is in Jammu. As RPO jammu cannot issue me PPCC because my passport is issued from Amritsar and RPO amritsar cannot give me PPCC as I have left Amritsar after finishing my study there . Moreover I am back to my permanent address (Parents) and am at same from September, 2014 to till date. WHAT SHOULD I DO KNOW.


----------



## rajneet (Aug 31, 2015)

you should visit site of passportindia, apply for pcc online and follow their online steps. you have to take prior appointment.


----------



## friendof2005 (Dec 16, 2015)

Shree Ganesh said:


> Let me share you my exp with Pune and Mumbai PSK :
> NOTE:
> 
> If you live in City A but your PP has address of City B, then I would suggest to take a chance and visit PSK at City B. Just make sure some one stays in that old address and you have 2 references from City B. You might get your PCC in a matter of couple of hours )))))


My issue is My passport is issued from Thane in Oct 2014 but I am living in Ahmedabad from Dec 2014, so can I apply from Ahmedabad PSK, Also, I have address proof of bank account in Ahmedabad. Will this be okay.


----------

